# Garden events are annoying



## TykiButterfree (Jul 5, 2019)

I wish there was a way to set which bugs you are looking for in the garden events. I am usually more interested in the items from the second half of the event so I don't always try very hard during the first half. The problem is people think I want bugs from the first half since the game says I still need them. And you can never catch enough bugs from the second half without friend help since the catch rate is so horrible. I'd just skip these events if you didn't need them to get the seashells or whatever for the other event items.


----------



## LilyLynne (Jul 5, 2019)

Agreed, I haven't had a lot of people sharing the second set of bugs. And what sharing I have had is more of the first ones, which I don't need. It only has a couple of days left and I can't see how to get it finished.


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 5, 2019)

I only share what the game says is needed if I have those types. I finished the event so now I am just planting the flowers to get the extra items and flower food I want...and me and my friend have been dumping bugs on each other constantly to get the friend powder.


----------



## Phawnix (Jul 5, 2019)

Just leave one side of your garden always open for sharing. I seem to finish pretty early that way. If you rely on the game's RNG to give you what you want you'll never finish. If you share with someone they will often times share with you right back but if you have no spots they can't.


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 5, 2019)

Phawnix said:


> Just leave one side of your garden always open for sharing. I seem to finish pretty early that way. If you rely on the game's RNG to give you what you want you'll never finish. If you share with someone they will often times share with you right back but if you have no spots they can't.



I figured this one out pretty late in the event, but it made a huge difference once I did exactly this!  Right now I keep one side in full bloom and keep planting seeds on the other side to use up the seeds. I am not sure if I should bother or just start planting my regular seeds for flower requests from animals.


----------



## Phawnix (Jul 5, 2019)

jenikinz said:


> I figured this one out pretty late in the event, but it made a huge difference once I did exactly this!  Right now I keep one side in full bloom and keep planting seeds on the other side to use up the seeds. I am not sure if I should bother or just start planting my regular seeds for flower requests from animals.



I can't remember if your flowers get taken after the event ends so I just keep the extra seeds until after. Campers give more for rare flowers.


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 5, 2019)

Phawnix said:


> I can't remember if your flowers get taken after the event ends so I just keep the extra seeds until after. Campers give more for rare flowers.



Alright...I just wasn't sure if it was better to just leave my garden fully bloomed so people can dump bugs or if I should keep planting these seeds or if I should keep half with event blooms and the other half for regular flower seeds...endless possibilities here lol


----------



## Ras (Jul 7, 2019)

I like the gardening events because I have awesome friends. I usually finish each phase in a day or two. Thanks, Zevvie!

I'm just going to drop this here because I don't want to start a thread:

I'm an idiot. I didn't know until TONIGHT that there are water and bug symbols on your friend list. And a symbol to indicate they have stuff in their market boxes. Until now, I've been checking everybody's details page to see that information. IDIOT!


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 7, 2019)

Ras said:


> I like the gardening events because I have awesome friends. I usually finish each phase in a day or two. Thanks, Zevvie!
> 
> I'm just going to drop this here because I don't want to start a thread:
> 
> I'm an idiot. I didn't know until TONIGHT that there are water and bug symbols on your friend list. And a symbol to indicate they have stuff in their market boxes. Until now, I've been checking everybody's details page to see that information. IDIOT!



I figured that out earlier today as well!  Were they always there and we just never noticed until now??


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jul 7, 2019)

When you click someone's name, it shows what color catchables they still need, even if it's from the first round. I try to give people what they need. I could see how people giving you things you don't need would be a pain.


----------



## QueenOpossum (Jul 8, 2019)

jenikinz said:


> Alright...I just wasn't sure if it was better to just leave my garden fully bloomed so people can dump bugs or if I should keep planting these seeds or if I should keep half with event blooms and the other half for regular flower seeds...endless possibilities here lol



Its a little late, but I usually leave 5 flowers for sharing, and plant 15. That way people can share but I'm still getting a good amount on my own if people don't share.

Also login a lot! Even if you don't play at that time, just open the app. It puts you higher on peoples list so they share with you.

And if you aren't already...share share share. Prioritize people who share with you, and especially if they share a lot.


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 8, 2019)

I am out of work so I am currently on a LOT. I tried to share back with those that shared with me but many of them had no room or needed bugs I didn't have. I will make sure from now on to leave spots open for these events though. I was leaving the top two rows bloomed and just planting the other 13. It worked out really well once I figured that out.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Jul 17, 2019)

I have like 5 or 6 spaces with hybrids and event flowers I like so people can always share with me. I just don't really like having to play multiple times a day just to complete an event. If I do like a garden event, I usually just spam back and forth with my brother.


----------

